# My ebis setting up



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I got ebis on clearance from petcetera. Thry had no filters or
Lights or gravel in the boxes. 
Bought 4. Setup two.may sell two or use them myself for shrimp and small fish. Still foggy as just added fluorite black .








Great tanks for cubes and small spaces.

Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

the staff have stripped the aquarium kits of the goodies inside haha

great tanks, i think im gonna do some nice guppies or bettas in mine


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah well the filters and lights were tr expensive parts! 
Then. The styro backs floated up as it was unglued. Thst was the big issue with those tanks. Most likely why discontinued. I put it behind now. 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Hey April could you show us some pic/videos of your discus please?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't here. I'm not a sponsor. Go to my Facebook page.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Update
To
My ebi tanks. I decided they are ying and yang. One
White gravel
With a
Black rock and the other black fluorite with a white rock. 
One I have
Bamboo. Hope it works. It was
Already well rooted. Thst one I have furcata rainbows in it and baby
Bushynoses to grow and shrimp.
The black one has plants and a few small pieces of manzanita. Guppy pairs of
Glass guppies and more
Baby Bushynoses . 
Unfortunately the glue
Spots show as I just stuck the backgrounds behind. Didn't want to drain. Rice flue and re glue it.

Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Love the bamboo wall you've got going there! I will have to come see it in person next time I am around the area.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Love the ying yang theme! And bamboo looks fantastic.


----------

